# depclean... finalmente!

## .:chrome:.

non so se nessuno se n'è accorto...

ma qualcosa è cambiato con portage 2.1.1:

 *emerge --depclean wrote:*   

> *** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is
> 
> *** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from
> 
> *** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.
> ...

 

è sparita la prima parte in cui si avvisava che il tool è sperimentale e si minacciava di morte per colera e tante altre simpatiche cose. finalmente andiamo verso la stabilità definitiva

----------

## starise

Grazie a te me ne sono accorto! Bene bene... sono contento che finalmente portage stia giungendo a 'destinazione'.

Già con le ultime release ho notato molti passi avanti... rispetto alla prima volta che lo usai (era una gentoo 1.4), sono stati fatti passi, lenti, ma da gigante.

W gentoo  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Gremo

io consiglierei anche app-portage/udept per la pulizia del word file e deepclean

----------

## Onip

finalmente stiamo per diventare "come tutte le altre"... Anche noi avremo un tool per le dipendenze inverse

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> è sparita la prima parte in cui si avvisava che il tool è sperimentale e si minacciava di morte per colera e tante altre simpatiche cose. finalmente andiamo verso la stabilità definitiva

 

Ehm... ma  a parte la rimozione del warning, cos'è realmente cambiato?

----------

## Luca89

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ehm... ma  a parte la rimozione del warning, cos'ï¿½ realmente cambiato?

 

Hanno migliorato l'algoritmo.

----------

## Guglie

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ehm... ma  a parte la rimozione del warning, cos'è realmente cambiato?

 

più che migliorare l'algoritmo di --depclean hanno migliorato quello di --newuse, che adesso detecta anche i cambiamenti effettuati a IUSE

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/portage/main/trunk/NEWS?r1=4394&r2=4395

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/portage/ChangeLog

----------

## Luca89

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> piï¿½ che migliorare l'algoritmo di --depclean hanno migliorato quello di --newuse, che adesso detecta anche i cambiamenti effettuati a IUSE
> 
> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/portage/main/trunk/NEWS?r1=4394&r2=4395
> 
> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/portage/ChangeLog

 

anche se a volte Ã¨ una rottura ricompilare un pacchetto perchÃ¨ Ã¨ stata tolta una use che tu non usavi nemmeno in precedenza.

----------

## kaio

ma a cosa serve la flag IUSE ???? e' una cosa nuova?

----------

## cloc3

 *kaio wrote:*   

> ma a cosa serve la flag IUSE ???? e' una cosa nuova?

 

```

s939 ~ #  cat /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.12.4-r7.ebuild |grep IUSE

IUSE="bootstrap build static unicode"

```

Non è una flag. È la variabile che, all'interno di ogni ebuild, definisce le use specifiche per quel pacchetto.

----------

## Scen

 *kaio wrote:*   

> ma a cosa serve la flag IUSE ???? e' una cosa nuova?

 

No, è una variabile utilizzata all'interno degli ebuild, e che contiene le flag USE che si possono abilitare/disabilitare per quel pacchetto.

[EDIT]

Azz, battuto sul tempo da cloc3  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> io consiglierei anche app-portage/udept per la pulizia del word file e deepclean

 

Si udept funziona devvero bene (anche se è lentissimo).

Depclean purtroppo non rimuove (almeno non lo faceva finora... dubito sia cambiato qualcosa) i pacchetti slotted inutilizzati

----------

## =DvD=

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche se a volte Ã¨ una rottura ricompilare un pacchetto perchÃ¨ Ã¨ stata tolta una use che tu non usavi nemmeno in precedenza.

 

Anche ricompilarlo se viene aggiunta una nuova use...  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Depclean purtroppo non rimuove (almeno non lo faceva finora... dubito sia cambiato qualcosa) i pacchetti slotted inutilizzati

 

A me li rimuove. Fin dalla versione 2.1. Per esempio ho eliminato le gtk1 e depclean mi ha voluto togliere glib1.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   è sparita la prima parte in cui si avvisava che il tool è sperimentale e si minacciava di morte per colera e tante altre simpatiche cose. finalmente andiamo verso la stabilità definitiva 
> 
> Ehm... ma  a parte la rimozione del warning, cos'è realmente cambiato?

 

il fatto che abbiano rimosso quel warning significa che i dev hanno raggiunto un livello di stabilità sufficiente per poterlo considerare affidabile.

tutti gli warning non è chiaramente possibile rimuoverli perché ovviamente i danni che può fare sono direttamente proporzionali alle porcate che fanno gli utenti, e a quelle non si può ovviare.

il fatto comunque che i dev lo considerino stabile non mi pare una cosa da poco

----------

## X-Drum

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Depclean purtroppo non rimuove (almeno non lo faceva finora... dubito sia cambiato qualcosa) i pacchetti slotted inutilizzati 
> 
> A me li rimuove. Fin dalla versione 2.1. Per esempio ho eliminato le gtk1 e depclean mi ha voluto togliere glib1.

 

confermo li rimuove, ma non tutti ci sono delle (rare) eccezioni, 

esempio gcc serie 3.x con gcc serie 4.x

data la delicatezza di questo specifico caso, credo che vada anche bene

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato questo ottimo tool: udept.

Devo capire una cosa.. 

facendo un 

```
dep -pw
```

ottengo qualche risultato simile a

```
!!!REDUNDANT ENTRY!!! x11-base/xorg-x11 depended on by:

  virtual/x11-7.0-r2                   >=x11-base/xorg-x11-7

    net-misc/ltsp-4.1.1                  X? virtual/x11

      WORLD FILE                           net-misc/ltsp

```

però non riesco a interpretarlo; cioè.. lui mi troverebbe le voci ridondanti nel world file. Però se esamino il file /var/lib/portage/world non vedo voci duplicate.

Potete spiegarmi come utilizzare e perché il dep -w?

Grazie.

I already RTFM

----------

